# cub 50" rzt bagger?



## 98dropta (Jul 24, 2009)

i found a good deal on a bagger for my 50" cub zero turn but the problem is, is that the bagger is off a 42" rzt cub..............
what would i need to get this to work on my 50"?
or will it just bolt up?

thanks
nate


----------

